# Audi wall clock for garage?



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I recently cleaned up my garage, repainted it and am looking to put up a wall clock. I've searched online for an Audi wall clock but haven't found anything that I liked. I'm going to see if I can buy a wall clock from Target and mod it to look like the A3 tachometer instead. I'm thinking about buying this one: http://www.target.com/Metropol...llink
Here's a quick photoshop of what I want the clock to look like:








Anyone try something similar? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't run into any issues trying to remove the second/minute/hour hand on the clock. Where's a good place to print out a background like this to be used for a clock and what type of paper would you guys recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool idea. measure the width of the inlay of the clock. add 1/8" to all sides (for bleeds) when you compose your design in PS. Also make sure its 300dpi. (for example, if the clock has an 8" inlay, make the canvas 8.25").
a list of local print shops in the bay: (I work with them all the time)
http://www.proxprint.com
http://www.copyworldinc.com
http://www.psprint.com
good luck man. the removal of the "hands" should be fine if its anything like the clock I did few years back. They should just lift right off and snap right back on. be sure to take a couple pictures of the final product.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

Hand removal; I've done it by using a fork, and using a gap in between the prongs to slip the prongs under the 'circle' at the center, and then gently r-o-l-l the fork against the surface, using the fork handle to lever the hands off the shaft... worked very well for me!
Let us know how it goes... if it works well, you might have a couple of takers if you print up a couple of extras, and then let people know what model clock it fits...
I'd go for a semi-matt photo stock to print onto... yo'll need a deep black, but not too much shine, or you won't be able to read it with the light at certain angles...
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 10:20 PM 1/1/2010_


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll see how things go and will post pics up if I can get this to work out. It will probably take a few weeks since I still need to acquire the clock.


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*new design*

Updated tachometer to match the ones in newer models:








My car looks like the original picture but I like this one better


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

x2 on the takers. I'll even put this up in the office if it's nice and clean. A little amount of work to get this shouldn't be too bad. Just make sure Audi doesn't go ape**** on the copyright infringement.


----------



## sparkyjack101 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (SFBay-A3)*

I'd also be interested in a clock face, providing the price is not outrageous.
Jack


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Printed out two usable images on a 20" x 30" poster at Costco for $8.99 plus tax. It came out very clear and I'm happy with the result. Although I would prefer a slightly less shinier surface, I think it is acceptable and figured I'd give this a try since it would be easier for anyone else to replicate if they wanted. I wasn't sure if the measurements would print out exactly or not so I added an extra inch around because I figured I could always cut off excess vs. being shy of the 12.75" inner diameter that the clock measures to. Turns out that it printed to within 1/16 - 1/32" of my photoshop image so I'll be cutting quite a bit off. The red square border I added was a means for me to easily measure the size of the print:
















I haven't decided what the best way is to cut a perfect circle yet and have not tried removing the hands on the clock. The rest of the clock came apart very easily. I'm busy with work so I won't get around to finishing this up for a few days, but I'll post more pictures as I progress.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looks good. Surprisingly cool


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

maybe its been too long of a day but how will this function as a (12 hour) clock?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

It'll work just like movado watches do. you just need to know how to infer where the hands are without knowing numbers, ya know.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

That's pretty badass. Keep it up!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_It'll work just like movado watches do. you just need to know how to infer where the hands are without knowing numbers, ya know. 


ohh true somehow i thought the OP was trying to use the RPM numbers functionally


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (SFBay-A3)*

I use one of these to cut out gaskets these days, or anything else that needs to be round:








drywall circle cutter
Tape the image on a substrate that will accept the cutter's pin (so the image won't move while cutting). Practice first


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you are going to make the image of a tach, why make one with such a low redline? You could have used the R8 5.2's 8700 RPM redline.


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

Two reasons for the tach having the red line that it does:
1) Matches an A3.
2) I wanted it to be fairly easy to read the time. I have the tick marks on the tach matching a clock. It's harder to tell time when you try to reposition and fit additional tick marks on it to get it to 9k rpms.



_Modified by SFBay-A3 at 10:10 PM 1/25/2010_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Your clock would just have 0-9 or 0-10 markers instead of 0-8. Less space for the 4 rings.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

This looks great! Can't wait to see your final posted results. Are you going to share the image file or be able to reprint some more copies? Keep us posted.


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (grubble)*

I'm not exactly a starving graphics designer trying to make a few bucks so I'm open to making the file available somewhere once I finish this project and have determined that this will indeed work with the clock chosen. 
The image itself is pretty basic, as are my photoshop skills. Copyright laws aside, I'm not sure I could justify charging for an image built of just a few solid colors, lines, circles, text and an inserted logo


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

To be badass, you should krylon-spray the second hand pointer bright red...
Of course, to be _ÜBER_-badass, you would have to make a (counter-balanced) second hand pointer out of red-translucent polycarbonate, then illuminate it with a red LED down the spindle...
...but that might be going just a LITTLE bit too far!








Looking good!
Keef


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

I was able to remove the hands pretty easily using a plastic fork. Here is a close-up of the hands (underside shown) and the center of the clock where they go onto:









I used a pair of scissors to cut the printed image, and 3M Super 77 to glue it down. You can see that second hand colored red.. anyone want to guess what was used? It's not paint


















I placed the glass cover back in the frame and dropped the rest of the clock in. You can see the locking clips here:









Clips installed on the back of the clock:









Pictures of the finished product:

















Hanging in a temporary spot in the office:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That's spiffy!


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

I like! I like! Nice work there.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow that looks great!


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SFBay-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SFBay-A3* »_
You can see that second hand colored red.. anyone want to guess what was used? It's not paint











Sharpie Pen?


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted BLK on BLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted BLK on BLK* »_
Sharpie Pen? 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's semi transparent so it has a metallic red look when viewed in person.


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SFBay-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SFBay-A3* »_

It's semi transparent 

Thats how I knew. Looks good nevertheless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted BLK on BLK)*

finger on the purchase button


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I like the arts and crafts action on the forum. 
Tcardio can you knit an AUDI afghan for me when you get a chance?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What would be cool is if you have another clock as the speedometer, and both clocks has 1 red hand (one has the hour, the other has the minute), making it look like the actual dash. Of course, one hand might have to slightly shorter than the other so people would be able to know how to tell time on it.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Best clock mod ever. The 4 rings really have a 3 dimension effect to them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Best clock mod ever. The 4 rings really have a 3 dimension effect to them. 


Wonder if he could've bought real rings and glued them on...unless that would've been too thick and the arms would hit.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Best clock mod ever. The 4 rings really have a 3 dimension effect to them. 


Indeed (i.e., x2)


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Awe.

Some.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Keith


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

thats is so awsome looks like its a product right out of the audi collection catalogue


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Wonder if he could've bought real rings and glued them on...unless that would've been too thick and the arms would hit.

I got the same comment from a coworker. I actually have a few sets of cheap ones I bought off ebay a while back to be used as decorations for my garage remodel but I never got around to placing them. They are smaller than the rings on the rear of the A3. I thought they would be too thick and that the overall size would be too large for the clock. However, curiosity got the better of me so I pulled them out from storage and I just took the clock apart again to test fit them. I have about a millimeter to spare in thickness and they actually look pretty good! While I like the smaller size of the printed rings, the chrome rings really match the rest of the clock well.
The clock I have now is too nice to redo. Call me crazy, but I just ordered another clock to mod







Version 2 coming up when my new clock arrives. I'll compare them when finished and keep the one I like better. 
Here is a pic of the chrome rings laying on top of the glass for size comparison:








It really looks so much better in person with these chrome rings but I can't get a good shot of it due to the way light reflects off of the all the shiny metal and glass, making the metal look like different mismatching shades of silver.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (SFBay-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SFBay-A3* »_...so I'm open to making the file available somewhere once I finish this project and have determined that this will indeed work with the clock chosen...

I would really appreciate having access to the image you created to do something similar myself. This looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll buy version 1 and buy you a beer too!


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
I would really appreciate having access to the image you created to do something similar myself. This looks really good. 

I'm going to create one in 16" x 20" which is the smallest size available at Costco that fits the image and goes for $5.99. Also, I am going to try to create the image so that it prints at about 12.75" diameter so that you can just cut along the circle. My larger printed circles in the original printout required extra work with a compass to cut down to size. Anyone know of a good file sharing site to upload to with the least amount of ads and popups? I'll probably create one image with the rings and one without.

_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I'll buy version 1 and buy you a beer too!

I don't drink but I can sell sell it to you at cost if you can help out with VAG-COM once I receive my LED tails. Ordered way back in mid-December but still haven't received them


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Image download*

Here is a link to a 16" x 20" image I created for Costco printing to be used with the clock I purchased from Target (see 1st post): http://img693.imageshack.us/im...i.jpg
The clock face should print out to a 12.75" diameter circle based on measurements I put into photoshop. Hopefully it will print out correctly. I have yet to try printing this version myself, although I would expect my local Costco to print it exactly. YMMV.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

YOU DA MAN! THANKS for sharing!


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Image download (SFBay-A3)*

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jdm5 (Jan 3, 2014)

Reviving this old thread...thanks to SFBay-A3 for the AWESOME idea! I used his image, purchased a similar clock at Amazon (this one) and constructed my own for my garage! It came out great!

Here's my version (forgive the slightly blurry phone pic):


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## eskimo87 (Sep 11, 2013)

that is cool, id buy 1. needs a higher redline tho :laugh:


----------



## s3c70r (Feb 5, 2016)

The link doesn't work anymore  I'm dying to have a clock like this !

http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/1638/audiclock16x20costcopri.jpg


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump Agreed!! I want one.

If he is gone forever I will just take the image down to my graphic designer and get him to recreate it lol.


----------



## napkinn (May 13, 2003)

This is sweet, I might try to make one with an E9X M3 tach.


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, I haven't been on the forums for a while but happened to browse the site today and was surprised to see this thread surface up. 

Not sure what happened to my old link but I just uploaded these two files if anyone is looking to download one to make their own clock.

A3 tachometer with Audi logo: https://1drv.ms/i/s!Al_sKtbPgMcYgYYg-iNRhbJU_orNbw
A3 tachometer, no Audi logo: https://1drv.ms/i/s!Al_sKtbPgMcYgYYfRYe2uvpBPv9zxQ

In car news, my 3.2 is still going strong at 170k miles, but I have a 2017 A3 e-tron on order for my daily commute. It will be a big downgrade in performance but I love the Sportback body style and wouldn't mind saving on gas and using virtual cockpit and other newer Audi tech.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

This is awesome, you've done such a great work !! :thumbup: Thank you !


----------

